# Won Best of Show Red and looking for help



## Don Sowers (Oct 10, 2018)

I was so shocked and happy to find out I won Best of Show Red in the 2018 Wine Maker magazine international amateur competition earlier this year for my 2016 Malbec. I was at the conference in San Diego, but unfortunately did not attend the awards ceremony to hear the great news and be able to accept my award in person.

*Hoping that someone has a clip of video from the awards ceremony, as I would love to have the awards announcement?
*
Doesn't need to be anything of quality, just some cellphone video or audio would be amazing.
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 10, 2018)

Congrats! (No help on the video!)


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 10, 2018)

That's fantastic. Congrats! (also no help on the video)


----------



## CK55 (Oct 14, 2018)

The fact that you won with a malbec is great, as i really enjoy malbec wines, although i prefer french malbec to american and or south american malbec, and each is distinctively different enough to be recognized as unique. UC Davis has done testing on this.


----------

